# Gaming-PC: i5 2500k vs. AMD 1100T



## Flo2601 (1. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming-PC, der auch noch "übermorgen" aktuell ist und die nächsten Jahre überdauert. Da ich mich schon lange nicht mehr mit PC Hardware beschäftigt habe, hab ich mich bereits durch mehrere Artikel geklickt um gute Hardware zu finden. Habe mir jetzt bei Alternate 2 Modelle zusammengestellt (AMD vs. Intel). Da ich mir jedoch sehr sehr unschlüssig bin welcher es werden soll, wollte ich mal um Eure Meinungen/Vorschläge/Änderungen/Empfehlungen bitten:
*
AMD:
*CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken"
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
GPU: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
HDD: OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 60 GB + Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
CD/DVD: LG GH-22NS
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred

*Intel:*
 CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
 Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken"
 Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
 GPU: GIGABYTE GV-N560OC-1GI
 HDD: OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 60 GB + Seagate ST32000641AS 2 TB
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
 Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
CD/DVD: LG GH-22NS
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred

 Zu beiden würden ich mit einen LG Flatron W2453TQ-PF mit 24er Diagonale gönnen.

 Was sagt Ihr zu den beiden Modellen? Vorschläge, Empfehlungen, Änderungen, Kritik?


Vielen Dank für alle Antworten schon mal im Vorraus  


Grüße, 


Flo2601


----------



## Jojoshman (1. März 2011)

Als Netzteil würd ich auf jeden Fall ein Antec High Current Gamer nehmen.Das BeQuit ist nicht so der Hammer.

Sent from my iPod touch using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Ahab (1. März 2011)

Der Meinung bin ich auch. 

Ansonsten klares Votum pro Intel. Die Leistung liegt mehr als deutlich vor dem Phenom, massiv Hexacore-optimierte Spiele sind noch sehr rar gesät und überhaupt gilt: eh ein Sechskernprozessor einen Vierkernprozessor aufgrund der massiven Ausnutzung aller Kerne DEUTLICH aussticht (und das wäre das einzige Argument für den Phenom, abgesehen vom Preis) wird der Phenom X6 bei Weitem überholt sein. 

Wenn es unbedingt mehr als 4 Kerne sein sollen, würde ich dringend auf den Release von Bulldozer und Ivy Bridge warten. Alternativ bietet der i5 2500K derzeit konkurrenzlose Leistung, die sehr lange ausreichen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Wenn du dir einen Phenom holen willst, dann erst mal nicht mit einem veralteten Chipsatz. Greif da zum 870er Mainboard, weil erstens reicht das und zweites ist es günstiger als das 790FX Brett.
Dann ist das Netzteil in jedem Fall nicht zu empfehlen. Hier ist ein Antec High Current oder Antec True Power New die bessere Wahl.

Wenn du aber eh nur spielen willst, dann ist der Intel da besser, da er dem AMD darin überlegen ist. Der AMD hat seine stärke in Multicore Anwendungen, Games gehören aber nicht unbedingt dazu, daher solltest du zum Intel greifen.
Als HDD wäre eine Samsung F4 zu empfehlen, im Eco Design.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. März 2011)

Ich den vorherigen Posts nur zustimmen, aber bau es dir selbst zusammen und vergleiche vorher die Preise (bei Geizhals eine Wunschliste)!


----------



## Flo2601 (1. März 2011)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Also ich tendiere auch eher Richtung Intel (Preis-Leistung). Das Netzteil werde ich auf jeden Fall gegen ein Antec tauschen.

Was haltet Ihr von der GPU? Ausreichend oder zu langsam für den Rest des Systems?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Die Grafikkarte ist völlig OK.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. März 2011)

DIe GPU ist gut, die kommt ganz gut zurecht


----------



## AuroraALX (1. März 2011)

du wirst weder mit AMD noch mit Intel falsch bauen, aber Sandy hat bei Games die Nase vorn!


----------



## Flo2601 (1. März 2011)

Ok super, vielen Dank. Nur noch eine letzte Frage zur HDD:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als HDD wäre eine Samsung F4 zu empfehlen, im Eco Design.



Wie bemerkbar machen sich denn die 5400 vs. 7200 U/min bei einer Festplatte? Und was haltet Ihr von SATA-600?

Da ich ja auch eine SSD habe, kommen das Betriebssystem und die Programme sowieso hier drauf. Also dient die HDD nur als Massenspeicher, also reicht auch 5400?! Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Genau, als Datengrab langt eine 5400rpm völlig. Dafür ist sie leiser als eine normale HDD und zieht weniger Strom.
Sata 600 kannst du vergessen, SSDs schaffen gerade mal Sata 300.


----------



## Flo2601 (1. März 2011)

Wunderbar! Dann danke ich allen für die netten Kommentare und Empfehlungen. Echt super nettes Forum hier!

Grüße Flo2601


----------



## Lordac (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

poste aber am besten noch einmal deine Zusammenstellung bevor du kaufst!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## anakari (2. März 2011)

Wenn du vor hast spiele ebenfalls auf deiner ssd zu installieren wirst du nicht lange Freude daran haben da 60gb entschieden zu wenig sind. Win7 braucht schon alleine ca. 15gb mit sp1. Da kommen dann noch so einige andere sachen hinzu. Wird nicht lange dauern bis sie voll ist.


----------



## Flo2601 (29. März 2011)

Sooo..lieber spät als nie  hier meine Konfiguration:

MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
Core i5 2500k
Gigabyte 560OC 1G
G.Skill DDR3-1333 8G
EKL Alpenföhn "Broken"
Antec Earth Watts 750W
Antec Three Hundred
LG GH22NS
ECZ Vertex2 E 60GB
Samsung Spinpoint F4 2TB

Den Einwand mit den 60 GB SSD seh ich ein, allerdings werd ich selten mehr als ein oder 2 Spiele parallel spielen. Sollte also meiner Meinung nach genügen (auch im Hinblick auf mein Budget )

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Softy (29. März 2011)

Hi,

sieht schon ziemlich gut aus, aber ich würde Folgendes ändern:

Falls Du die g-skill Ripwas meinst, würde ich eher RAM ohne Heatspreader empfehlen, z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Netzteil eher ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 oder Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3
Festplatten eher 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ), da die Ausfallrate bei 2TB-Platten recht hoch ist.
Board alternativ ein ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)
SSD lieber eine in 34nm-Fertigung: Corsair Force Series F60, 60GB, 2.5", SATA II

Eine SSD mit 60GB reicht für Windows, Office-Kram und 1-2 Games locker aus.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Flo2601 (29. März 2011)

Okay, danke erstmal! Allerdings hab ich noch 3 Fragen:

1. Was ist an Heatspreadern schlecht? Platz? Unnötig?

2. Warum ein Netzteil mit weniger Power? Somit hätte ich noch Spielraum nach oben! Oder wird das nicht benötigt?

3. Was macht die 34nm-Fertigung bei der SSD?

Danke 

Grüße Flo2601


----------



## Softy (29. März 2011)

zu 1. Unnötig, denn RAM wird eh nur etwas mehr als handwarm und es kann je nach Boarddesign Platzprobleme mit größeren CPU-Kühlern geben.

zu 2. Dein System wird unter Vollast nicht mehr als 320-350 Watt ziehen. Da ist ein (veraltetes) 750W-Netzteil nicht notwendig.

zu 3. die 34nm- hat im Gegensatz zur 25nm-Strukturbreite den Vorteil, dass sie etwas mehr Leistung bietet, mehr Kapazität (weil weniger "Reservespeicher" abgezwackt werden muss). Außerdem ist die Lebensdauer höher (mehr Schreibzyklen möglich).

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Flo2601 schrieb:


> 2. Warum ein Netzteil mit weniger Power? Somit hätte ich noch Spielraum nach oben! Oder wird das nicht benötigt?


 
Das Earth Watts ist technisch älter als das True Power oder das High Current, außerdem wird dein System nicht mehr Leistung brauchen und auch mit einer neuen Grafikkarte wirst du nicht mehr ziehen.


----------



## Flo2601 (29. März 2011)

Okay, alles klar! Vielen Dank Euch allen  echt ein super Forum hier!

Grüße


----------



## HeaDCorE (29. März 2011)

Eindeutig Intel.
Hab auch ein 2500K und er verträgt sich mit allem super^^


----------



## Flo2601 (29. März 2011)

Florian0706 schrieb:


> Eindeutig Intel.
> Hab auch ein 2500K und er verträgt sich mit allem super^^


 
Also wenn mein Namensvetter das schon sagt bleibt mir eigentlich keine andere Wahl  was für ne Konfig hast Du denn?


----------

